# Fun Tricks



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Peanut picks up on tricks fast hes almost 10 months old and already has a huge variety of tricks...I am running out of ideas for things to teach him he always shows enthusiam for learning new things. I am wondering what kinds of tricks can your dogs do? I am looking for ideas :smile:

he knows all the basics sit, stay, come, emergency come, roll over, paw, high five and ten, play dead, belly up, spin, touch, close the door, turn off the light, bow, wave, lay down with mentioned pawing tricks, settle, leave it, take it, brave dog and now i am drawing a blank....i would like to teach retreivng tricks and left and right directions but i dont know how to really go about that so any hints or tips i would appreciate it also any other fun tricks too. 
he is clicker trained so if that helps with the tips :smile:

its always nice when people see a pitbull they get worried but then see his tricks and then they realize they are just regular dogs so i would like him to know as many tricks as possible


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy Cow! That's a lot of tricks! Our Spaniel only knows: sit, down, dead dog (down on his side), and roll over. Our Schnauzer will only do: sit. Everything else just gets a haughty look from her that says she thinks she's too good to do tricks! :biggrin:

My friend taught her dog how to do "army crawl" - not sure if that's like one of the ones you mentioned...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Peanut is quick to learn and eager to please (and will do just about anything for an evo cookie ) I forgot to mention he also does "please" for his food and vitamin (also he has been doing it for his jacket lately) Peanut can crawl but his isnt so good he hops a few times in the middle then starts crawling again. my dads apbt is good at crawling.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you should start telling us how you get your dog to do those all tricks!

My lab/pit, Penny, knows come, sit, stay, down, leave, drop it, go get 'em, high five, pound it, shake, jump, play dead, roll over, out of the room, get the ball/bone/toy, and i think that's it. 

She knows the most of any of my dogs, but Milo is learning bow and sit pretty. I lost my clicker again (2nd one i've bought now) so training has slowed immensely. 

So go on, spill it, teach me your secrets!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

all i use is kibble (or broken pieces of evo cookie) and a clicker...i am out of work right now  so i have a lot of time on my hands right now to work on things with him. he is actually pretty easy to teach. once i get him to understand what i am asking him to do he puts 2 and 2 together and honestly it only takes about 5-10 minutes for him to learn new things. i work with him about every few days though keep him sharp. i think his favorite things to do though are touch, roll over, emergency "peanut come" and please because those ones he gets excited about (roll over and please)he will actually do on his own with out the commands or hand signals. i really want him to learn directions left, right and how to retreive things i am just not sure how to go about teaching those things...i have no formal training and am just flying by the seat of my pants trying things and so far i been lucky with him. any help with directions and retreiving tricks would be appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My 2 dearly departed Goldens used to love to play "find the ball" in the house. They were both tennis ball oriented. I would put them in a sit-stay in the den, go somewhere in the house and hide the tennis ball. Then I would come back to the den, call one name and say "stay", say the other's name and say "go find the ball". I could hide the ball anywhere and they could find it. Under the covers in the bed, in the dirty clothes hamper, in a bathroom cabnet, in a chair, under a pile of dirty clothes. I couldn't put it anywhere they couldn't find it. I would usually stay in the den and let them bring the ball to me but sometimes I would follow them and whatch their system of searching a room. They deviloped their own system and it worked well.

Their system usually consisted of going to the last place they found it and fanning out from there. :smile: They would search high and low in one room before going to the next room.

I would have one go get it, then put it in the same place and have the other find it. We all really had fun with that game. You could use any object that the dogs like such as a favorite toy.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Peanut sounds like a very smart dog! He's lucky he has you to entertain him and to teach him new tricks! :biggrin:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks  my husband says that pretty soon he is going to be too smart for his own good...i dont think so :tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Teach Peanut to fetch your husband a beer and cook him a hamburger, that'll make him happy!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

any tips on fetching beer? i would love to teach him that i have teased my husband i would but if i actually got him doing my husband would flip


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> any tips on fetching beer? i would love to teach him that i have teased my husband i would but if i actually got him doing my husband would flip


I've seen this done! A friend of mine taught his dog to do this!

You put a dish towel on the handle of the fridge & teach him to open it by pulling on the towel. Then when he does that part to your satisfaction - teach him to get the beer gently in his mouth and bring it to you.

Couple of problems - 1) obviously, teaching a dog to open the fridge can be trouble when he decides to help himself to leftovers. 2) use aluminum, not glass beer bottles.

My friend discovered what he'd done when the dog decided that the leftover meatloaf sounded better than his kibble one night while he was out. A German Shepherd with the runs trapped in the house was a mess to clean up!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Teach him to dance!!! I loooove watching dogs dance it's so amazingly cute and funny. I wouldn't begin to know how to train him to do this but basically he'd be on his back legs just kinda moving around from foot to foot with his front paws in the air. My mom's LITTLE dog does this and it's so funny. I think it'd be so amazing to see a larger breed dog dance.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

you know that might be easy to teach him actually he already knows "pretty" which is sitting up almost like that i would just need to move the way i need him to. i am sure i can do that one thanks!
i am going to try teaching the get daddy a beer one too. i dont have to worry about him getting into other foods in the fridge...the beer fridge has nothing in it but beer (its one of those little fridges) :tongue:


----------



## TJ99959 (Feb 4, 2009)

You might enjoy this, lots of cool ideas in this skit
Dog Show - Dog Videos - Funny Dog Video - I-Love-Dogs


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

That is awesome. I wouldn't even know where to being teaching a dog to do a skit like that.. Wow.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think that was the coolest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

My son enjoys watching "Pet Star" on Animal Planet, so sometimes I watch the show with him. It's really amazing, the tricks people will teach their pets when they are motivated by winning money and being on TV. One segment showed guinea pigs performing tricks. I have a pair of guinea pigs and never thought to teach them tricks. The dog tricks on the show are pretty entertaining, too.


----------

